# Any other members here waiting for Gryphon Learning's 'Automatic'?



## LaptopPro (9 November 2009)

Hi guys,

Just checking to see if any members here are waiting for Gryphon Learning's 'Automatic' system?

The waiting game is not so fun!


----------



## cutz (9 November 2009)

*Re: Any other members here waiting for Gryphon Learning's 'Automatic' ?*



LaptopPro said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just checking to see if any members here are waiting for Gryphon Learning's 'Automatic' system?
> 
> The waiting game is not so fun!




Nope.


----------



## skyQuake (9 November 2009)

*Re: Any other members here waiting for Gryphon Learning's 'Automatic' ?*

waiting for a trade? or waiting to break even or waiting for the package to arrive?


----------



## LaptopPro (9 November 2009)

*Re: Any other members here waiting for Gryphon Learning's 'Automatic' ?*

Sorry I should have been clearer.

Im talking about waiting for the system that has been developed and tested to be available for us paid clients/students/members.

Apparently its still waiting ASIC approval???

Theyre still on their recruiting drive but those of us who have already signed on are getting restless waiting for the promised system.


----------



## Plumber1 (16 May 2011)

*Re: Any other members here waiting for Gryphon Learning's 'Automatic' ?*



LaptopPro said:


> Sorry I should have been clearer.
> 
> Im talking about waiting for the system that has been developed and tested to be available for us paid clients/students/members.
> 
> ...




From what was said last week it is still in development. It sounded as though they were not giving it a high priority 
I can't understand why it would have taken so long to develop. 

Check this thread  https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15895&p=633453#post633453


----------

